

Rice-led project aims to boost performance on every chip - blogimus
http://www.rice.edu/nationalmedia/news2009-04-07-darpa.shtml

======
iheartrms
The results (especially any code) of this tax dollar funded research are going
to go to the public domain...RIGHT?

